# Tap cabinet.



## aametalmaster (Sep 27, 2010)

For years i have had my taps in coffee cans, cigar boxes, and anywhere else i could hide one. Then i got tired of looking for them and made up this little cabinet that i found in a dumpster 25 years ago. It started out as a Wilson Jones data cabinet for the computer age that just hit us for storage of those long sheets of computer paper with all the holes along the edges. I bent up some alum sheet in my brake so it was a zig zag shape and put one in a few drawers. Now i can open the drawer and find what i need in a hurry...Bob


----------

